# put hot fix swarovski's on leather??



## cody (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi, can u melt those hot fix swarovski's onto leather or do u have to use those metal clips that attach the rhinestones?? 
No hot fix option with leather?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

If you use heat...I think the leather will suffer..but if you do individual placement with a non heat applicator it should work...but if you are talking about large motif I have not seen an application process for leather...it may be there, but I have not seen it


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Here is an article I think you should read. I thought about placing rhinestones on a leather belt but it just would not work even though this guy told me this in advance.

Leather Work

Katrina


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I wouldn't try hot fix on leather. 
Use the non-glue back crystals and a glue that will work for leather - like Gem-Tac.


----------



## Winger61 (Sep 5, 2008)

Will Gem-Tac work on Hot Fix Stones??


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes. Gem-Tac will glue anything.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Has anyone tried using a rhinestone template. Set the stones in the template pick them up with transfer tape then apply the Gem Tac? Use a small paint brush to apply the glue.


----------

